# repairing termite damage



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Little devils. 

There are expoxy products that can re-store the most damaged of rotten or insect eaten wood to stronger than normal but your local inspector will not buy into them for structural members. You should should see what the exterminator says first. Then sister the members you need to replace with new members, fit new structure and be done. Usually with termite damage, but not always, what you see is but a minor portion of the problem though. 

Going to cost you a few schillings from what you planned to toss to the Royal Wedding but here is the right way to do it. 

You do need to find where that moisture is coming from and resolve that. Termites love warm moist wood more than the whole logs they eat in the environment.


----------



## NJoytheRide (Nov 10, 2010)

Ok here's a video of the damage. You'll see that the bathroom is an add-on to the back of the house so if I need to remove the exterior siding to repair damaged wood, I won't be taking off a lot. 
Please check it out and let me know what you think!
Thank you 
James

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMWZl7L-B28&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------

